# Filetieren ohne ausnehmen



## meik75 (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal eine Anleitung und ein Video gesehen wie man einen Fisch filetiert ohne ihn auszunehmen.

Übrig bleibt der Fisch der dann aussieht als wäre er noch komplett.

Leider finde ich diese nicht mehr.

Hat vieleicht jemand einen Link dazu?

Gruß
Meik


----------



## lorn (12. April 2009)

*AW: Filetieren ohne ausnehmen*

hm ich habe jetzt kein link, aber ob du den fisch jetzt ohne oder mit ausnehmen filetierst macht keinen großen unterschied...

such mal bei youtube nach "fisch filietieren"


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. April 2009)

*AW: Filetieren ohne ausnehmen*

hallo meik, du meinst bestimmt das hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2195527&postcount=1 , ob das bei jedem fisch so geht oder nur bei den barschartigen oder z.b. beim lumb mit ihrer festen haut, ist noch fraglich.


----------



## MarioDD (12. April 2009)

*AW: Filetieren ohne ausnehmen*



meik75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal eine Anleitung und ein Video gesehen wie man einen Fisch filetiert ohne ihn auszunehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst hier auf der rechten Seite nahezu jeden Fisch "begutachten" wie dieser filetiert wird.
Ist zwar auf niederländisch- ist aber eigentlich egal.

http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=85


----------

